# computer won't display USB mass storage devices



## deeplove (May 3, 2006)

im a newbie, and im having this issue with my laptop. I was going to live with this but after the 2nd usb mass storage device isn't detected. Im fed up and want it fixed!

first, my old mp3 player.. installed drivers. won't show up under "my computer".. but if i go to devices, it DOES say its there and its working properly.. When i plug it in, it does make the sound (you know.. when you plug in something and its basically signaling you the computer recognizing it)..

Other instance, my old phone's memory card won't show up when i plug in phone after installing drivers.. Once again, under devices where it is listed as mass storage device, it says that the device is working properly. But it does NOT appear under "my computer".
I'd like to note that at one point in time it did work.. 
I think it is actually my WINDOWS that is causing all of this. I think i installed service pack 2 TWICE? how can i check? how do i fix this...

anyone know what i should do. its really frustrating. please help. 

thanks


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Right click on " my computer " manage and under disk management assign a drive letter to your device. You may need to do this for every device. Or you may re assign the drive letter for the network ( i believe you have one )


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

Do you have any programs with virtual drives installed such as Alcohol 120% or Daemon Tools? If so you probably need to change the drive letter of the virtual drive to something not directly following your current drive letters. IE. If you have C: root, and D: cd-rom, make sure your E: and f: are free for USB devices that want a drive letter. Windows usually assigns them the next letter after the physical drives, often it will not see the virtual drive when plugging in USB drives and causes a conflict in drive naming. I keep my virtual drive as M: it helps me in two ways, First, it's always out of the way no matter how many other drives I want to add, and it makes it easy when mounting ISO's (I hate installing from cd's) to remember that I always mount on the M: (M for mount). Hope that helps.


----------

